

New Clues – From two Cluetrain authors - steven
http://cluetrain.com/newclues/

======
dang
Url changed from [https://medium.com/backchannel/internet-under-fire-gets-
new-...](https://medium.com/backchannel/internet-under-fire-gets-new-
manifests-207a922b459e) to the more canonical source.

